# Hand knitted 'Cottage/Bee" Long Sleeve Sweater with Brimmed Hat



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This design is from my Cottage/Bee collection. The design caters from 26 inch chest to adult size 36 inch chest. The design is worked from top down so you can easily adjust the length of the sleeves and main body.

The motifs are knitted separately
£3.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bee-theme-sweater-long-sleeve-version-with-matching-brimmed-hat


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That's gorgeous! Incredible!


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

WOW !!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that really sweet!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh I love this, how difficult is this or what level?


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Mitzi said:


> Oh I love this, how difficult is this or what level?


Hi Mitzi, This design is more for an Intermediate Knitter. Hope this helps.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW!! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it and the hat is super cute.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Wonderful set--now to find a little girl????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely. So unique.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

beautiful! perfectly matched for the meadow and hot house..so fresh, original and modern knit...very nice!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another beautiful creation.. welcome back! xo ws


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such beautiful patterns.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

All your designs are fabulous, but I have to say you have exceeded yourself with this one. I love, love, love it and wish I had young ones to make it for.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Its a true art piece!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

belleflower said:


> This design is from my Cottage/Bee collection. The design caters from 26 inch chest to adult size 36 inch chest. The design is worked from top down so you can easily adjust the length of the sleeves and main body.
> 
> The motifs are knitted separately
> £3.00
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bee-theme-sweater-long-sleeve-version-with-matching-brimmed-hat


What is this hat style called please? I wouldn't exactly call it Pill Box,???


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Astounding works of art! You do such an incredible job of designing and knitting!


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I love it but would need 38" chest ....


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful as usual. Your model is growing into a beautiful little lady. She is such a lucky girl with all these beautiful knits mom makes her. I wish I had a young girl to make these for.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful patterns.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful. &#128158;


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely design and a sweet model.


----------

